# talking about chest high beans



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Planted May 1st and harvested September 29 @83bu..dry


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

That's some fine beans. Wish I could grow some like that.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

endrow said:


> Planted May 1st and harvested September 29 @83bu..dry


Wow, that's a great lookin crop o beans there endrow.....nice job! good lookin youngun too! Looks about 4? Can't wait to get my grand younguns one of them battery operated John Deere loader/tractors....my younguns got racetracks at 3, and remote controlled airplanes at 5.....I have a tendency to forget who I'm buying for sometimes....have to learn from my mistakes and have patience


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Now if only beans were still up at $18 you would really be living!!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

With 83 bushel beans you can still make money at $6/bushel, not as nice as $18 though I will admit.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I do agree as said elsewhere height is not always a sign of yield. The stem stayed green near the bottom and they were difficult to combine


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Endrow, that is a mighty fine looking field of beans. If you don't mind me asking what variety are they?


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

That looks like a good sized field too


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> Endrow, that is a mighty fine looking field of beans. If you don't mind me asking what variety are they?


will get the number for you. They are from Growmark . FS The HISOY line a Group3.5


----------

